# PewDiePie and usage of Nigger



## tehpope (Sep 11, 2017)

Was Pewds in the right to use the word nigger? What about white people using the word out of a racial context? Is there any other context to use the word? Are Nigga and Nigger different?

Do you think people dogpiling on him for using the word is proper?

Personally, I don't care what language anyone uses. The context of Pewds using the word wasn't racial. I'm not sure if there is any context outside racial to use nigger. Nigga really doesn't have a racial context besides its main use in black culture. Nigga and nigger are two different words. And the pearlclutching reaction behind him using the word is awful. Its just more virtue signaling by people who wanna do that. I get the word is bad, you don't need to defend yourself by saying you never using and using the word is bad. Its understood.


----------



## AbaddonTheDepoiler (Sep 11, 2017)

Freedom of speech, no matter how much butthurt it recieves, should be paramount. I don't really like him but he had every right to say it. Nigger nigger nigger!


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Sep 11, 2017)

No one owns a word, and no one gets to say certain words are off limits. That's fascist behavior. There is no moral imperative to not say "nigger", only a societal one. "Nigger" hurts no one. "Nigger" has never started any wars. On the list of things people should get riled up about, "nigger" is near the bottom. You can be outright racist without using it and not racist while using it. He wasn't wrong or right to say it, he just said it.

Also, the distinction between "nigga" and "nigger" is so nominal, they're virtually the same word.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Sep 11, 2017)

Firewatch was shit


----------



## Somsnosa (Sep 11, 2017)

PDP did not mean it in a racial context and apologized anyway, and he did for the jew jokes too.
Freedom of speech always, doesn't mean you should not take responsibility for what you say, but law doesn't need to be involved in these kind of things. They can be dealed between ourselves. If you call a down syndrome kid a re.tard you apologize for etiquette and it ends there.


----------



## KraftEagle (Sep 11, 2017)

Freedom of speech. He wasn't even using nigger in a racist way anyway. It's just a word no matter how much salt it causes.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Sep 11, 2017)

tehpope said:


> Do you think people dogpiling on him for using the word is proper?


No, dogpiling is moronic. It buries the issue in favor of broken people getting a short term emotional release. Nobody who occupies themselves with this issue has any interest in making things better. Calling Pewdiepie a cunt for saying nígger won't solve racism and I can't believe I even had to type that sentence.


----------



## SwanDive (Sep 11, 2017)

Felix realized what he said was in poor taste. Any viewers with a brain realize that it was in poor taste. I can't imagine anyone who uses the "but pewds said it" line of reasoning being older than 13 and will probably cringe at their past selves in 5 years time. So everyone still thinks that a white guy saying "nigga" or "nigger" is uncool, no harm done.



Sergeant Politeness said:


> Also, the distinction between "nigga" and "nigger" is so nominal, they're virtually the same word.



m8, you should take latin

the entire fucking language is based on different inflected endings


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Sep 11, 2017)

I think it says something about a person's character when they shout "nigger" in anger. Apparently he meant to say "asshole" but said "nigger" instead and the only explanation I can come up with, since it clearly wasn't deliberate, is that "asshole" and "nigger" have very similar meanings in his mind. If you want to play armchair psychologist there's more validity to questioning Felix's racial bias now than there was after the whole Disney debacle, which is the main reason why this "controversy" is blowing up. On the other hand, it could be that because he grew up in Sweden he simply doesn't experience the same knee jerk reaction to that word as Americans. Don't know, don't care.

Personally, I think Felix royally fucked up. I don't have any stake in his character  or politics, all I know is that he did something incredibly stupid and the drama he caused will stick to him for a while.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 11, 2017)

Johnny Bravo said:


> I think it says something about a person's character when they shout "nigger" in anger. Apparently he meant to say "asshole" but said "nigger" instead and the only explanation I can come up with, since it clearly wasn't deliberate, is that "asshole" and "nigger" have very similar meanings in his mind. If you want to play armchair psychologist there's more validity to questioning Felix's racial bias now than there was after the whole Disney debacle, which is the main reason why this "controversy" is blowing up. On the other hand, it could be that because he grew up in Sweden he simply doesn't experience the same knee jerk reaction to that word as Americans. Don't know, don't care.
> 
> Personally, I think Felix royally fucked up. I don't have any stake in his character  or politics, all I know is that he did something incredibly stupid and the drama he caused will stick to him for a while.


STFU, nigger.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Sep 11, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> STFU, nigger.



Ok.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 11, 2017)

Johnny Bravo said:


> Ok.


Sorry.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Sep 11, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> Sorry.



I forgive you.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 11, 2017)

Johnny Bravo said:


> I forgive you.


Thank you.


----------



## ChickenGetYoChickenHere! (Sep 11, 2017)

He can say that word all he wants.. in public,  even.  However,  freedom of speech does not mean freedom from public opinion.  If you want to throw around slurs,  don't be surprised if a shit load of people... possibly your employer... chooses not to fuck with you anymore or throw money at you.  That's the trade off.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Sep 11, 2017)

The problem is here that people watch PewDiePie to begin with.


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Sep 11, 2017)

I wonder how good all the complainers are at controlling their emotions when speaking Swedish.

Also I wonder why they don't complain about his constant use of word "fuck", which he has probably said uncensored like million times on his channel, and in edited videos, not on livestreams.


----------



## rookie (Sep 11, 2017)

I said it on Tumblr and I'll say it again;

These people get so offended over these stupid words because they've given those words that power. I could understand 100% if PDP said "nigger" to directly attack black people, but clearly that wasn't the case. It was just a word said out of frustration. Words don't hurt if there isn't meaning behind it. Tumblrinas just put meanings behind everything, even if it's not the right one or there's no meaning to it at all.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Sep 11, 2017)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> No, dogpiling is moronic. It buries the issue in favor of broken people getting a short term emotional release. Nobody who occupies themselves with this issue has any interest in making things better. Calling Pewdiepie a cunt for saying nígger won't solve racism and I can't believe I even had to type that sentence.



The people don't want to solve Racism because then they can't claim victim status and hide behind a bullshit deflection shield while they are being racist themselves because of some Power+privilege=Racism dumbassery.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Sep 11, 2017)

LIFE IS LIKE A NIGGER.



Spoiler


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Sep 11, 2017)

SomeNiggerGuy weighs in:


----------



## SU 115 (Sep 11, 2017)

Don't care.  He said nigger, so what?  PewDiePie was playing a game and it was in the heat of the moment after someone stole his kill, he apologized right after. 

Trash-talk is normal for gamers.  I've had people call me the same shit on Discord while playing League.  If you go listen to some Call of Duty gameplay, you will hear all kinds of racist, homophobic crap from young kids.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 11, 2017)

Johnny Bravo said:


> SomeNiggerGuy weighs in:


----------



## Arkangel (Sep 12, 2017)

So far the only people who care about Felix saying "nigger" are people looking to get offended and clickbait sites looking for an easy score. Felix so far hasn't lost anything from this. Chalking the outrage up to another "They hate him 'cause they ain't him".


----------



## The Fair Lady (Sep 12, 2017)

He got tilted and apologized almost immediately afterward. While it is a word that shouldn't even have been in his vocabulary, he didn't use it in a  purposefully racist way and admitted to his fuck-up. I personally don't see the problem.

That said, it doesn't exactly paint him in a good light given the fairly recent shitstorm over his anti Semitic joke.


----------



## Hui (Sep 12, 2017)

EVERYBODY that speaks English has said the word nigger at least once. You think some European dude doesn't say it like 80 times a day? lol he is only saying what his 9-16 y/o demographic says all the time.  I do not get the salt.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Sep 12, 2017)

Pewdiepie is our guy.


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Sep 12, 2017)

People who complain about mean words on the internet should unironically kill themselves.


----------



## Racist Trash (Sep 12, 2017)

Never said it in anger and only been used in joking context with friends in private due to it being a fairly funny word up there with Golliwog because of the power people give it. But I don't know man, at least in anger he says a word instead of stabbing his girlfriend or some other horrific shit that other people do when they get upset.


----------



## Save Goober (Sep 13, 2017)

Hui said:


> EVERYBODY that speaks English has said the word nigger at least once. You think some European dude doesn't say it like 80 times a day? lol he is only saying what his 9-16 y/o demographic says all the time.  I do not get the salt.


I've literally never said it


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 13, 2017)

melty said:


> I've literally never said it


Say it right now or I'll dox your dog.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Sep 13, 2017)

Spoiler: Pewds wasn't the first, and won't be the last...


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 13, 2017)

pfft, Americans and their thin skins


----------



## Caesare (Sep 13, 2017)

SwanDive said:


> 8, you should take latin
> 
> the entire fucking language is based on different inflected endings



Latin is a written language that has a system of rules and order to it, "nigga" is just saying nigger, only faster.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Sep 13, 2017)

I think that terms like 'coon' and 'uncle tom' are worse for the black community at this point than 'nigger'.
Coon, Uncle Tom, 'self-hating black' are used to control the black community and restrict their political freedom by creating an environment where they are only allowed to think what Democrats let them think, or else risk being called a traitor to their own race.  Like if a black guy thinks that lower taxes in his city will help blacks run profitable businesses, then he has to keep that thought to himself because its not what the dems want him to think.


----------



## Vex Overmind (Sep 13, 2017)

The only way to deal with niggers.


----------



## Antipathy (Sep 14, 2017)

The people who care are almost as large of speds as Pewdiepies twelve-year old infested fandom.


----------



## Assorted Nuts (Sep 14, 2017)

Nigger, nigger, spick, Chink, kike, Jap, gook.

At the end of the day these are just words shouted into the void by nobody in particular. Saying them isn't exactly in good taste, but the only reason they have any sort of power is people throwing a hissy fit over them. Tumblr would probably have you believe I just committed some kind of murder spree when at the end of the day I'm just a vulgar asshole nobody should care about anyway.

In other words: lol calm down


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 14, 2017)

Dr W said:


> The people who care are almost as large of speds as Pewdiepies twelve-year old infested fandom.



They're even bigger speds, because PDP's fans have the excuse of being 12.


----------



## Cthulu (Sep 14, 2017)

Why is this a thread you fucking niggers?


----------



## Funnybone (Sep 16, 2017)

i love how the media is acting as if he's the first white guy to say nigger on the internet.


----------



## Mason Verger (Sep 16, 2017)

Oh fuck that square-head faggot.


----------



## Oglooger (Sep 16, 2017)

People are so scared of saying nigger online,  that they will say "the n-word" or "n*****".
but why is that? Are they scared that saying that will make a gang of niggers break into their house and kill his family? that Tyrone the body builder will jump out of the computer and give him a proper beating for being a racist that uses a word they have no right to use?
it's not just "nigger", anyone who censors themselves when typing online is fucking retαrded


----------



## Caesare (Sep 16, 2017)

melty said:


> I've literally never said it



You are probably one of those people who actually say "the N word", which is infinitely worse.


----------



## Vex Overmind (Sep 16, 2017)

The idea that there are words that unacceptable and shouldn't be used is very childish and for inchoate minds. If we do not allow discussion about how these words are nothing more than words and downplay the power they used to have, we could slightly (By slight, I mean 1.12%) improve racial relations across the Earth.


----------



## RockVolnutt (Sep 17, 2017)

PewDiePie is a snow nigger


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Sep 22, 2017)

There's a big difference between using the word in a joking or ironic matter and using it in an actual racist derogatory manner. You definitely shouldn't go around calling black people niggers, but using the word nigger outside of that really doesn't harm anyone. I can understand old black people getting offended because they may have lived during or experienced segregation and racism, but some 20-something-year-old black guy born in the 90's who only knows the word is racist because he's been told so shouldn't be nearly as offended.

I don't buy into the premise of black people owning the word either. Do Asians own the word chink? There are a ton of slurs out there, and nobody owns them. You have a serious problem if you think only your race has experienced racism. And yeah, pretty much everyone has been a slave at some point. There's a big difference between slavery itself and just slavery in the US.


----------



## Insignation (Sep 23, 2017)

Gee willikers a bunch of white people claiming they know how US minorities feel.

Golly gee, I hope masta don't whip me fo being a nigger in a white man's conversation about niggers.

Is that what you all want to hear? I bet it is.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Sep 23, 2017)

Like, being real here for a second, if you call someone a nigger when you mean "asshole", that kind of implies you think all niggers are assholes. All joking aside, that probably DOES say a little bit about you deep down inside.

However, being real again, having outgroup bias and being racist is pretty much coded into our genes and our psyches at the subconcious level. Consciously I understand that there are probably tons of harmless and perfectly cool black people. But subconsciously I will probably tend to not gravitate towards black people if given the choice to not. That's just how it is. I don't hate all black people or think they should all be killed, but I do have a dislike of being around them and, as much as I can enjoy being around people at all, I would rather be around non-blacks.


----------



## OutspokenHuman (Sep 23, 2017)

I've always thought of him as a idiot who only wants attention. And lo and behold - he's proven me right. RIP Youtube.


----------



## Captain Smollett (Sep 23, 2017)

NumberingYourState said:


> LIFE IS LIKE A NIGGER.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


>Is a crip
>Wears red


----------



## HighwayOverpass (Sep 25, 2017)

all i took away from this entire "scandal" is that anyone who gets that heated over a video game is a massive faggot


----------



## Fruity Yummy Mummy (Sep 27, 2017)

I honestly thought pewds fell off the face of the earth before this ordeal.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Sep 28, 2017)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Like, being real here for a second, if you call someone a nigger when you mean "asshole", that kind of implies you think all niggers are assholes. All joking aside, that probably DOES say a little bit about you deep down inside.
> 
> However, being real again, having outgroup bias and being racist is pretty much coded into our genes and our psyches at the subconcious level. Consciously I understand that there are probably tons of harmless and perfectly cool black people. But subconsciously I will probably tend to not gravitate towards black people if given the choice to not. That's just how it is. I don't hate all black people or think they should all be killed, but I do have a dislike of being around them and, as much as I can enjoy being around people at all, I would rather be around non-blacks.


I saw it more akin to a 12 year old yelling fag on Call of Duty after being killed, they're just saying the most offensive word they can think of in a moment of rage rather than thinking about it logically, it's not like he goes around calling people niggers all the time.

In my opinion it's more an immaturity thing than anything else.


----------



## c-no (Oct 4, 2017)

As autistic as heated gaming moment sounds to some people, PDP pretty much did it in the same context as 12 year old XBox Live gamers. Now what he said can carry weight in terms of professionalism as far as YT personalities go but to screech over him saying it is good only for salt.


----------



## Pikimon (Oct 5, 2017)

People are saying Freedom Of Speech as if the UK government were breaking down Pewdiepie's door to anally probe him or something.

Ya you can say whatever you want but don't be outraged or surprised when people get upset, that's literally just people reacting with their own free speech to someone else's free speech.

That being said he apologized and he doesn't strike me as a racist or bigot so its fine at the end of the day.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Oct 6, 2017)

I don't attach any racial charge to the word. I just love saying words that actually feel like swearing. It's got that hard r at the end that has the same level of emotional weight carried with the 'nt' in cunt. It just feels good to say.



> Ya you can say whatever you want but don't be outraged or surprised when people get upset, that's literally just people reacting with their own free speech to someone else's free speech.



Don't forget where you are. I'm pretty sure anyone who has stumbled upon KF is reminded of that fact on a daily basis.


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Oct 7, 2017)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> I don't attach any racial charge to the word. I just love saying words that actually feel like swearing. It's got that hard r at the end that has the same level of emotional weight carried with the 'nt' in cunt. It just feels good to say.


Anybody who actually thinks that cunt is offensive is a fucking moron. Nigger is just fun to say as a joke. Same with words like kike, chink, and shit skins. There's just something funny about joke racism. The same reason /pol/ and other extremely edgy racism is funny. It just sounds so ridiculous.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Oct 7, 2017)

It's not how offensive it is, but rather how the phonetics of the word carry emotion. Hard consonants my guy.


----------



## ZyklonBrent (Oct 8, 2017)

"Nigger" is the greatest insult currently known to man with "faggot" as a close second. You can apply these words to anyone and the best part is they'll stick, at least on some level.


----------



## The_Truth (Oct 8, 2017)

Calling people niggers is the best part of online gaming.

2x if the person you're calling a nigger is a butt hurt white person


----------



## TheShortWaveCerealKiller (Oct 17, 2017)

In my opinion I just can not care. We live in America and our constitution says we can say whatever whenever and to whomever we god damn please. If someone doesn't like it well im sorry but you nor anyone else can do anything about it. 
I understand the racist and vulgar connotations that the n word carries but it's not nor will it ever be illegal to say it. Just like its not illegal to call someone a faggot. To expect anyone to get in trouble or to ruin someones career over it is silly, childish, and down right idiotic. 

Let he who has not called someone a nigger on line cast the first stone!


----------



## OtterParty (Oct 17, 2017)

muh freeze peach


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Oct 17, 2017)

OtterParty said:


> muh freeze peach


Håll käften, din jävla negerhora!
PS I love U


----------



## wholetthegodsout (Oct 17, 2017)

You can't have a society where we hold noting sacred, deconstruct everything, and make crude jokes, and then turn around and start clutching your pearls the moment some guy says "nigger" on the internet.

Personally I stay away from saying it even in a joking way because it is offensive and rude.


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Oct 18, 2017)

wholetthegodsout said:


> You can't have a society where we hold noting sacred, deconstruct everything, and make crude jokes, and then turn around and start clutching your pearls the moment some guy says "nigger" on the internet.
> 
> Personally I stay away from saying it even in a joking way because it is offensive and rude.



 Bull hockey.


----------



## Anus (Oct 18, 2017)

I mean, he shouldn't have said it while broadcasting, but at the same time, people are getting way too offended. He was acting like an immature child, not a KKK grand wizard.

I choose not to say "nigger" unless I'm talking about the word itself. That's my prerogative. If somebody wants to be an edgy asshole, let them, and if you don't like it, you can ignore it. It's what I do whenever somebody throws around the word "faggot."


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Oct 18, 2017)

wholetthegodsout said:


> You can't have a society where we hold noting sacred, deconstruct everything, and make crude jokes, and then turn around and start clutching your pearls the moment some guy says "nigger" on the internet.
> 
> Personally I stay away from saying it even in a joking way because it is offensive and rude.


That's why it's funny. It shouldn't be funny, but because it's so edgy and offensive it just is.


----------



## The escape....? (Oct 21, 2020)

(off topic but)
"What a fucking _*NIGGE*E*EERRR"
Pewdiepie 2017 *_


----------

